# Are man bags Trad?



## RichardSergeant (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't know what else to call them but I'm looking for one. Somehow, some sort of high tech bag to carry my laptop and books around just doesn't seem to mesh with the way I'm dressed. A briefcase seems stuffy when you're only in an OCBD and chinos. I'm past college so I think I'm too old to be running around with a backpack.

I think I'm looking for a Trad man bag.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

You're not even a hard-working troll. Is _blank _Trad is the easiest trollin' in the book. Try again.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

This is the bag that I have:










https://www.etsy.com/listing/46552206/unisex-messenger-15-inch-laptop-bag-with

( Can we stop,"Is this trad?" questions.)


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I have an old Hartmann leather briefcase (with the nifty handles that slide up into action from side pockets AND a shoulder strap which transforms it into something of a man bag) for businessy meetings, and a plain olive canvas shoulder bag (satchel) for everything else (running errands, going to the park with the kid, and some work-related but un-clienty meetings.) Both bags are tradly enough depending on the context because they are almost logo-free and unassuming. The canvas bag is best for frisbees and water bottles and doesn't take good care of papers and books, hence the briefcase, which isn't any good for a ball and a mitt.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Because I want to see this come to a swift end, a Gladstone bag is probably the most tradly.

Now (swats hand) stop it.


----------



## Caesars0331 (Jun 23, 2009)

Coleman said:


> You're not even a hard-working troll. Is _blank _Trad is the easiest trollin' in the book. Try again.


Agreed. The use of inflammatory words (man bag) as well as a low post count-count/join date are also a mark of a rank-amateur.


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

Has the original poster never heard of a briefcase?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

My first thought.






Cruiser


----------



## RichardSergeant (Apr 23, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> My first thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm having serious second thoughts!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

RichardSergeant said:


> Now I'm having serious second thoughts!


You should!!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

RichardSergeant said:


> A briefcase seems stuffy when you're only in an OCBD and chinos.


He looks quite relaxed.


----------



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> He looks quite relaxed.


That printed t shirt is definitely very trad. The tight fit as well. Classic.


----------



## thortonmellon (May 4, 2010)

Man Bags aren't trad... You run the risk of someone saying "nice murse!" You either need to go to Central Surplus in Toronto and get an authentic 1942 un-used musette bag (enter on Yonge street and go all the way to the back) or go to Duluth Pack (https://duluthpack.com/luggage/luggage-bags/laptop-packs-bags/computer-portfolio.html). Either way, you're getting heavy duty canvas that only gets better with age.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

As long as you get something that can fit a laptop, you won't run the risk of "man-purse syndrome"... unlike the unfortunate husband in the Progressive TV spot.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> This is the bag that I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really like that bag. It's compelling.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cajunking said:


> That printed t shirt is definitely very trad. The tight fit as well. Classic.


That's part of the new "young man trad" rage!!


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Get a nice .

I'll always remember my daughter saying, "Daddy, can you put Dolly in the ammo bag?"

- Mike


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I thought this thread would be about a bag to put a man in.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mjc said:


> Get a nice .
> 
> I'll always remember my daughter saying, "Daddy, can you put Dolly in the ammo bag?"
> 
> - Mike


While I suspect the OP is pulling our collective legs, www.colonellittleton.com, also offers a heavy canvas (GP-1) bag, reinforced with leather strapping and similar to the ammo bag offered by Orvis. The GP-1 bag, sans the canvas strap, makes a great shaving kit for travelling!


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

It's not a purse, it's European!


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Homicide:very Trad. Where do you bury?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Same place I summer.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

This place is obviously without mods.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Either there's not enough moderation or the moderation is heavy-handed, oppressing poor innocent sartorialists who then must run off to other fora to find an outlet for free expression. Actually, it's always both at once.

The answer to the OP is Filson.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

If you want something that's not a briefcase and not a laptop thing and not a satchel and not a saddlebag; try one of these very basic and sturdy and affordable messenger bags from Courier Ware. I have two that I use primarily for fishing, but they adapt well for other things.

They are not Trad, which is fine with me.

https://www.courierwareusa.com/


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Caesars0331 said:


> Agreed. The use of inflammatory words (man bag) as well as a low post count-count/join date are also a mark of a rank-amateur.


Also agree.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't know.

"Man-bag" just makes me giggle!!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

It's trad to wish trolls would stop posting on AAAC.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Patrick06790 said:


> If you want something that's not a briefcase and not a laptop thing and not a satchel and not a saddlebag; try one of these very basic and sturdy and affordable messenger bags from Courier Ware. I have two that I use primarily for fishing, but they adapt well for other things.
> 
> They are not Trad, which is fine with me.
> 
> https://www.courierwareusa.com/


Hey, good idea Patrick. I hate those stupid vests, which quickly start weighing about 40 lbs, and I can never find anything in them.


----------



## gardel (Jul 23, 2008)

Perhaps an L.L. Bean Boat and Tote would work but you might need a wife or girlfriend standing nearby to get away with it.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

RichardSergeant said:


> I think I'm looking for a Trad man bag.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Look in the mirror.


----------



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

chacend said:


> Look in the mirror.


^ Best response yet.


----------



## RichardSergeant (Apr 23, 2010)

The title might be trollish but I really am looking for a bag.

There's a "man bag" thread over at StyleForum and almost everything they suggest looks like something Zoolander would carry.

Thanks everyone for the good suggestions.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

If this is a real question, I would say an old large size Scottish fishing bag with the rubber liner removed.


----------



## tsaltzma (Jun 3, 2009)

RichardSergeant said:


> The title might be trollish but I really am looking for a bag.
> 
> There's a "man bag" thread over at StyleForum and almost everything they suggest looks like something Zoolander would carry.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the good suggestions.


Try Filson.


----------



## Garnett (Mar 9, 2010)

I've recently made the decision to avoid sholder straps with suits jackets and blazers. I think I look like a school kid and I think it messes up the shoulder of whatever I'm wearing. While it's definitely more comfortable carrying weigh from the shoulder I haven't found carrying my sports holdall too onerous.

With that in mind I'd recommend a briefcase or gymbag as the situation dictates.

My far-from-expert opinion.

I'd go for something like this:

Quadra desert canvas holdall

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002BANMTS/


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey, at least the OP is trying. 

I would say get a nice leather attache/satchel, preferably without a shoulder strap (I hate how those look over suits). Failing this, I agree with the Filson suggestion. Perhaps something like this (in green):


You can find these bags much cheaper on ebay or at a store like Crane's. Good luck!


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

I use a Filson small or medium field bag (I have both)
medium
small

Or something similar from Duluth Pack (I use their medium and large duffles for fishing vacations - good stuff)


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/military-surplus.aspx?c=2

and

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/2-ammo-utility-bags.aspx?a=70919

For mondo cheap deals on canvas bags. I particularly like the ammo bags -- two bags for 13 bucks


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Also look at Orvis and J (something) Hulme. 

Scott


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

This whole idea of no shoulder straps brought up by Garnett is the tradliest thing in the whole thread. Why? Here's the logic:

1. You shouldn't need a shoulder strap. 
2. If you do, you have too much crap.
3. If you still need more than fits in a briefcase, do some weight lifting. If the briefcase won't tote it, see number 2.

What happened to the good old days, when people just did what it took to look good while doing it (like ridding themselves of shoulder straps)?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Harris tweed bags:


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

As a New Yorker without the backseat of a car to throw things into, I like the option of a shoulder strap. 

My hands might be full. And as a rider of buses and subways, which are essentially mobile reading rooms, I'm going to be bringing a book or two, a magazine and a newspaper. 

I'm carrying all this stuff in my briefcase and not using the strap. Then somebody asks me to pick up a bottle of wine and some groceries for dinner. Now that my hands are truly full, I engage the aforementioned shoulder strap that's been dangling on my Hartmann. Because there's no car to dump stuff into. 

Or hell, I might just be reading a newspaper while standing in the subway. I need both hands to turn the pages: engage shoulder strap.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Speaking of New York then, (non-sequitur coming) how do the characters in Mad Men schlep around all their crap then? I know it's TV and what not and everyone's supposed to be glamorous, but does Draper really drive that Caddy all the way into NYC every day?

And, since most of my experience with your city is through fictional television shows non-representative of reality, I suppose if they pick up a bottle they don't carry it far...at least not full anyhow. 

You have a good point. Still it must wreak havoc on your sport coats, unless you wear an overcoat.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, I don't ride the shoulder strap too often, largely because I don't want to mess up my sport coats. But it's there when I need it. And I know my sport coats won't last forever anyway. (EDIT: Oh, and that's one reason I like a leather as opposed to canvas bag -- it won't be abrasive against the kidneys of my sport jackets.)

Yes, the real ad agency honchos often drive into the city -- or more accurately they used to, certainly in the 90s. I can only imagine the 60s guys. 

Plus they didn't pick up bottles of wine and groceries for their girlfriends. Just nice small jewelry.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

I certainly couldn't pull one off. I use a gym bag to take to the gym. That's it though.

KM


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

RichardSergeant said:


> I don't know what else to call them but I'm looking for one. Somehow, some sort of high tech bag to carry my laptop and books around just doesn't seem to mesh with the way I'm dressed. A briefcase seems stuffy when you're only in an OCBD and chinos. I'm past college so I think I'm too old to be running around with a backpack.
> 
> I think I'm looking for a Trad man bag.
> 
> Any suggestions?


If it were trad, it would be a valise or satchel. Not a "man bag". . . . ic12337:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Got Shell? said:


> It's not a purse, it's European!


Damn. You beat me to it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The thread serves no useful purpose anymore since it was started by a self-admitted troll. A lesson learned.


----------

